# OMG Forearms



## BigGameHunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive been doing all my pull ups by hanging a short rope or my gi (you can use a towel or a coat) from the bar gripping the coat or the rope instead of the bar.  Also got an ax handle and tied a rope to it and hung 10 lbs from it and I roll it up and down.  Then I bought a squeeze griper from wal mart.  I use them on my way to and from work and while Im watching TV. My forearms are blowing up and my hands look like someone elses. I shook a guys hand the other day and he told me that was too much.  
Done these for years just time to focus on this aspect.  My grip is like a lobster.

One of my cousins will break your hand when he shakes it.  I hug him when its time to say hello and goodbye. 

I always change stuff like this up and it ALWAYS pays off.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCyJw6zASmw


----------



## mattyice (Mar 4, 2013)

Construction work, pullups and farmers walk has built up my grip strength significantly.  Good stuff.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell ya bgh....good stuff, gonna haveta try some of that out.

Personally, I just walk the one eyed dog multiple times a day, works great.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 4, 2013)

Wrist curls for wrist flexors (I prefer behind the back BB wrist curls)

Reverse or hammers for brachioradialis

Direct work=biggest forearms

Pullups and shit=limiting your chance to get biggest forearms


----------



## musclebird (Mar 4, 2013)

A good friend of mine who competes and has some pretty crazy fore arms always told me the trick to getting huge fore arms is by using straps, allot would argue the opposite but by using straps you can save your fore arms from exhaustion then hit them directly and efficiently 100% with wrist curls and direct exercises as if they are any other muscle group. i like sitting on a bench and putting a barbell under the bench then with my hands hanging below the bench letting the bar roll down to the very tips of my fingers then closing my hands to roll it back of to my palms, really makes you feel the tear, but i got some pretty girly forearms so im probably not one to say haha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 4, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Wrist curls for wrist flexors (I prefer behind the back BB wrist curls)
> 
> Reverse or hammers for brachioradialis
> 
> ...



Thank you man.  It started out me just wanting to get my grip strength up the forearms are growing too.  Going to take your advice though havent done hammers in a while.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 4, 2013)

That has to be tough.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 4, 2013)

Great Stuff man thanks you for sharing.  Forearms are what I hate to say... a neglected part of my training. I just never focused on them, and it shows.  I do Farmers and Pull up hangs for grip strength but I am going to start a more dedicated approach to my forearms in my training routines.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 4, 2013)

Since when is jerking off not enough?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

69nites said:


> Since when is jerking off not enough?



Lmao....

When you have my arm genetics. I weigh about 255 260 and have like 16.5 inch arms. I hate my arms. So gay


----------



## corvettels3 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been told thats how they do it prison


----------

